# Pictures of your cars



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Mmmyyyy Baaaaby

(Ok so this is the same model color as my car, not actually my car, I just added the anatomy, but I will post pictures of the Saab soon!)




























HE'S SO BEAUTIFUL. HATCHBACKS HAVE THE CUTEST BUTTS EVER :crazy:


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

I doubt Alfa Romeo's are known in America. Basically they're Italian cars, classed as performance... they go like stink  Sorry for the reg plate being blocked; I uploaded it to a car forum ages ago and didn't want to take any risks :S


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Yaay! Saabs rule! :tongue:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

That's my house, too, BTW. :bored:


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice Alfa. They are supposed to bring them back Stateside next year. We will see.

My weekend vehicle:










It is not Italian, but the motor is.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice! Is that a Jeep? My 'rents had a Cherokee a few years back and it was absolutely awesome.

I hope they do get the Alfas over there to you - they've come on a long way this past decade. In fact a recent MOT survey (it was either world wide or Europe-wide) saw a huge decline in reliability issues post 2001. Mine is a 52 plate (it was manufactured in November 2002) and I've had no problems with it... until yesterday. My 4th gear went on me lol 

I've done thousands of miles in it though and she's never skipped a beat. Amazing to drive, has a surprisingly surgical flickability in the bends.


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Fira said:


> Yaay! Saabs rule! :tongue:


Thanks. Most people don't even know what one is....


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

This is my baby. I love driving it. My next car will be pretty much the same but it will be the Ghia which is the one with the extras.










Oh and if we had a triple garage I would love to own a vintage corvette or camaro. But we have enough trouble fitting in the jetski and my husbands gokart that he is building himself.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I love this truck, but I'm selling it.











This will be my next car.


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Slider said:


> I love this truck, but I'm selling it.
> This will be my next car.


Um


LIKE LIKE LIKE

I like trucks and fast cars!!


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

My baby.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Splitty said:


> My baby.


These guys don't like American cars. How much did you pay for your Camaro? I love muscle/sports cars, but I wouldn't buy a Camaro.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

:wink:


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

pmj85 said:


> Nice! Is that a Jeep? My 'rents had a Cherokee a few years back and it was absolutely awesome.
> 
> I hope they do get the Alfas over there to you - they've come on a long way this past decade. In fact a recent MOT survey (it was either world wide or Europe-wide) saw a huge decline in reliability issues post 2001. Mine is a 52 plate (it was manufactured in November 2002) and I've had no problems with it... until yesterday. My 4th gear went on me lol
> 
> I've done thousands of miles in it though and she's never skipped a beat. Amazing to drive, has a surprisingly surgical flickability in the bends.


Yes, its a Lib. I would rather have an older Cherokee (real Cherokee), but I bought this one for the diesel. After I get a front axle under it and an atlas transfer case-- it will be all good.

I am hoping to hold off buying a new commuter until the MiTo is brought stateside. But I am strongly tempted to buy this:

BMW diesel motor, 30 MPG... 
It kicks arse.

Meet the Rally Fighter - Local Motors


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

Slider said:


> These guys don't like American cars. How much did you pay for your Camaro? I love muscle/sports cars, but I wouldn't buy a Camaro.
> 
> YouTube - USA Muscle Car road trip pt 1: Drag racing in Reno - Top Gear - BBC


I love top gear! And at the end of that show they actually said that they loved all three of those cars. And recently Hammond did a review of the Camaro and they compared it to a Mercedes E63 AMG and Hammond said he'd rather have the Camaro.

I paid ~$40k out the door. It's the only American car I'd actually buy. Mustangs are a dime a dozen, the Challenger is a boat and the only thing missing are the oars. When I bought it the Camaro was the fastest (2011 Mustang is now a little faster), handled the best (arguably), shortest stopping distance and in my opinion looked the best. My first choice was a BMW 335i but it was too small and was $20k more.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Inev1t4bl3 said:


> Yes, its a Lib. I would rather have an older Cherokee (real Cherokee), but I bought this one for the diesel. After I get a front axle under it and an atlas transfer case-- it will be all good.
> 
> I am hoping to hold off buying a new commuter until the MiTo is brought stateside. But I am strongly tempted to buy this:
> 
> ...


Nice!

You Americans really know how to do cars properly. Over in Europe the most we can hope for is a fast little hatchback with ~200bhp. The latest (and one of the most powerful) is the rather impressive Focus RS which irrc develops just over 300bhp... and it's a front wheel drive!

Not sure what I'm getting for my next car. Ideally I'd like the GTA version of mine (same chassis with a bit of a body kit but a 3.2 V6 that sounds like God). Unfortunately they're insurance group 19 because of how rare they are. To put that in perspective, the Nissan GT-R is insurance group 20. 

Erm 

I might go for the Alfa GT or maybe the 159 2.2 JTS


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

pmj85 said:


> Nice!
> 
> You Americans really know how to do cars properly. Over in Europe the most we can hope for is a fast little hatchback with ~200bhp. The latest (and one of the most powerful) is the rather impressive Focus RS which irrc develops just over 300bhp... and it's a front wheel drive!
> 
> ...


300 bhp on a front wheel drive car is too much. Have fun with the god awful sound of understeer when going around corners and the joy of torque steer when getting on the gas. RWD or AWD are required for my cars, FWD is the devil.


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Beware of BMWs. They are ugly numbing machines. There's no real sensation or involvement while driving them. The road doesn't taste real.


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

cbelle said:


> Beware of BMWs. They are ugly numbing machines. There's no real sensation or involvement while driving them. The road doesn't taste real.


Hmm I never really noticed that when I test drove one. Of course my old daily driver was my desert truck and you really can't feel the road sitting on 35" tires.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Splitty said:


> 300 bhp on a front wheel drive car is too much. Have fun with the god awful sound of understeer when going around corners and the joy of torque steer when getting on the gas. RWD or AWD are required for my cars, FWD is the devil.


It has always been the general consensus that 250bhp was an absolute max for FWD cars, but Ford developed a really clever (and much improved) limited-slip diff. It actually corners incredibly well, even when you're putting all the power down!


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

In March 2009 I bought my 1986 XCab 4x4 Toyota off ebay, then a month later had a new engine put in, with a few performance mods. I love the older Toyota 4x4 trucks because they are my favorite 4 wheel drive and also the 22r Toyota engine that Toyota made from 1981-to-1995 was the best engine Toyota made in my opinion, a 4 cylinder and not very fast but VERY reliable and long lasting. I've met quite a few Toyota truck owners that had the legendary 22r engine with over 300,000 miles, and that's why I wanted one.

I'm the type to drive a vehicle for as long as it will go. I bought a 1994 Mazda B2300 truck in 1993 when I was 17 and drove it for 9 years and it had 148,000 miles on it when it stopped running. The Toyota truck I've got now will last that long and then some with the fresh engine I had put in it. I've only got around 10,000 miles on it. I've got a 2 inch Body Lift that I'm going to put on it soon.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4923541845/


----------



## Tuttle (Oct 30, 2009)

Babe, my big blue 'Burb:



















I love this thing. I wanna be buried in it.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

I just love the fact that I've posted my pokey little hatchback and you guys have bloody huge trucks / muscle cars! :tongue:

I really wish we had cars like that over here lol. Fact is, our roads aren't even wide enough for them! We get the occasional Mustang over here (very, very rare) and they turn heads because they absolutely dominate the road. I came out of a large shopping complex a few months back only to find a bloody massive Shelby GT500 parked next to my car.

I did a little excitement wee


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I really wish we had cars like that over here lol. Fact is, our roads aren't even wide enough for them! We get the occasional Mustang over here (very, very rare) and they turn heads because they absolutely dominate the road. I came out of a large shopping complex a few months back only to find a bloody massive Shelby GT500 parked next to my car.
*I think it is cheaper to buy those cars in USA so they can afford to have nice cars. Here it is very expensive. My car is pretty sought after over here, SUVs are very popular. Also alot of kiwis are enthusiasts with muscle cars, which again in NZ cost a heap. I would like to import one, one day. In the mean time I can always walk around the Kumeu Car show and admire other people's muscle cars.*

I did a little excitement wee 
*lol!!!!!*


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> I really wish we had cars like that over here lol. Fact is, our roads aren't even wide enough for them! We get the occasional Mustang over here (very, very rare) and they turn heads because they absolutely dominate the road. I came out of a large shopping complex a few months back only to find a bloody massive Shelby GT500 parked next to my car.
> *I think it is cheaper to buy those cars in USA so they can afford to have nice cars. Here it is very expensive. My car is pretty sought after over here, SUVs are very popular. Also alot of kiwis are enthusiasts with muscle cars, which again in NZ cost a heap. I would like to import one, one day. In the mean time I can always walk around the Kumeu Car show and admire other people's muscle cars.*
> 
> I did a little excitement wee
> *lol!!!!!*


Expensive indeed! A few years ago the GBP / USD exchange rate was incredibly good (I think we Brits were getting just over $2 for £1) and I started looking into importing a Mustang. At the time I could get a really decent one (iirc it was the model below the GT500 but I honestly can't remember, it was years ago now) for around £16,500.

Problem was, by the time I'd imported it, paid local tax, etc it came to around £35,000 :shocked:

Needless to say, I decided it was a bad idea :tongue:

Plus, the road tax alone would be insane! I have to pay something stupid like £235 a year on my current car which is a 1.6 / 120bhp :/ I don't even want to think about what a Mustang would cost!


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

pmj85 said:


> Expensive indeed! A few years ago the GBP / USD exchange rate was incredibly good (I think we Brits were getting just over $2 for £1) and I started looking into importing a Mustang. At the time I could get a really decent one (iirc it was the model below the GT500 but I honestly can't remember, it was years ago now) for around £16,500.
> 
> Problem was, by the time I'd imported it, paid local tax, etc it came to around £35,000 :shocked:
> 
> ...


And the tax you guys have to pay is based on the engine displacement, right? So pretty much any muscle car would be really expensive. Mustang - 5.0L, Camaro - 6.2L.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

It's based on engine size and also emissions so yes, VERY expensive. 

It really takes the joy out of it to be honest - that's why so many people are going over to eco friendly cars; unless you have a little 1.2L leafblower that runs on fresh air, you pay through the nose.

The laughable thing is the state of most of our roads. We're basically paying for the privilege of playing 'dodge the pothole' whenever we go out. It's great fun! 

:dry:


----------



## HiRide (Aug 31, 2010)

MidnightCruise Wall M3 by ARG International, on Flickr​

pmj85: Brilliant Alpha 147! In the words of Clarkson, "You can't be a true petrol head without having owned an Alpha!"


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's mine. Her name is Rocket haha


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

j/k


----------



## akkadian (Aug 11, 2010)

I wish. I have a '99 Camry, that thing will never die roud:


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

HiRide said:


> MidnightCruise Wall M3 by ARG International, on Flickr​
> 
> pmj85: Brilliant Alpha 147! In the words of Clarkson, "You can't be a true petrol head without having owned an Alpha!"


Why thank you! I'm surprised you know of 'Pube head' :tongue:

Nice car yourself. I suspect it's a LOT faster than mine :wink:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)




----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

This is what I drive. A 2003 Monte Carlo.









I decided to name it Edmond Dantes, after one of my favorite books, Alexadner Dumas's _The Count of Monte Cristo_ (hence the name Monte Carlo).

But this is one of my many dream cars that I wish I had:








A cute little Geo Metro convertible.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

This isn't my actual car, but it's the same model.


----------



## NateBoiWhite (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, beautiful car! What year?


----------



## NateBoiWhite (Sep 6, 2010)

Appreciate it thank you, It is a 1964 Chevrolet Impala


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm getting my sister's Acura TSX once I get my license.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

Although I want a Subaru STI


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

beep beep


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> beep beep


YESSSSS! Bugs are awesome! :laughing:
Mine's like a cream color :happy:


----------



## Abschaum (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Malovane (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my latest toy - a 2005 SRT-6:










(not real photo of course - would take one, but I broke a motor mount and she's in the shop)

Pulls an 11.9 on the quarter. 

Agree with Slider... my next car will be an Exige. This will have to do for now.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Not mine (probably not many INFPs love to clean their vehicles), but my car is the same model or a very similar one. Those with good taste in cars ought to be able to identify it.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, so I don't actually own this car but I wish I did! Modern cars are too soft looking (curvy). I like the early 90's look. Plus I find that all the electronics in modern cars take away from the fun.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

It was a good car in the time I knew it.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

A better picture of mine.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Not mine, but looks pretty close to it. 










My dream car(s).



















There's a guy around where I live, who actually has a hot rod hearse, but his isn't all that tricked out yet.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

NateBoiWhite said:


>


Noice!!!!!!


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

I love my little 1999 Saturn SC2. I've owned it since early 2003, and I'm the second owner. I do all of the maintenance myself, and I've taken it on more harebrained adventures than you can shake a stick at.

Here is the picture of the car as I found it on Autotrader in 2003. Note the backwards-opening "third door" behind the drivers door! It's the best!









From the top









Stuck solid in a rut on a muddy path in the backwoods around Savanna, GA









Parked at my apartment in Charleston, SC









100,000 mile Birthday!

















Sailing Camping Trip









Kayaking, anyone?









Driving for miles in ancient rice fields near Georgetown, SC. (For your reference, don't try this: it turns out they're private, and the owners have been known to shoot at people who do this. I found out the hard way.)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

My boyfriend Jesus likes driving my car. Damn, I got the man _and_ the car. Don't be jealous.......


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

i feel like there is a _very_ disproportionate amount of chevys here! like almost everyone who's posted. so bizzare.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## RainbowFish (Apr 24, 2010)

Malovane said:


> Agree with Slider... my next car will be an Exige. This will have to do for now.


Too bad Slider's pic was of an Elise... 

But yes, the Exige would be the shit... mmmm Fucking love lotus. Goddamn. Fuck. 

Working on buying a car, so uh, I'll get back to you on this... 

(suggestions? :wink


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Molock said:


> Ok, so I don't actually own this car but I wish I did! Modern cars are too soft looking (curvy). I like the early 90's look. Plus I find that all the electronics in modern cars take away from the fun.


We have the exact same taste in cars!










This is what I have except it has maroon on top not aqua, and of course it's not brand new XD

Picked it up for $600, it was the cheapest thing that I could find (that would run) ^_^


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

wisdom said:


> Not mine (probably not many INFPs love to clean their vehicles), but my car is the same model or a very similar one. Those with good taste in cars ought to be able to identify it.


I can indeed identify it, here's mine.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I have two cars actually.

Nissan 100NX and Mitsubishi Galant.

I'm gonna throw them both on the junkyard soon.


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> My boyfriend Jesus likes driving my car. Damn, I got the man _and_ the car. Don't be jealous.......


Sweeet. You have the fuzzy dice too, right?


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is mine  She has been with me for yearss  She is my best friend because we do road trips across the country together many, many times. Several months ago, she and I were on the road for 49 hours each way, for a total of more than 4 days on the road on that trip  I love road-trips :crazy: I have another baby, a newer one, but this one has a special spot in my heart because she has been with me through thick and thin over the years LOL Here she is ...... 

This picture was taken after we returned home from a long road-trip. As you can see, she was pretty dirty LOL I normally keep her spotlessly clean


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

Cloud_Nine said:


> Here is mine  She has been with me for yearss  She is my best friend because we do road trips across the country together many, many times. Several months ago, she and I were on the road for 49 hours each way, for a total of more than 4 days on the road on that trip  I love road-trips :crazy: I have another baby, a newer one, but this one has a special spot in my heart because she has been with me through thick and thin over the years LOL Here she is ......
> 
> This picture was taken after we returned home from a long road-trip. As you can see, she was pretty dirty LOL I normally keep her spotlessly clean


Doesn't look dirty to me! Pretty fine looking Merc. I totally identify with the sentimentalism you have with your car.


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

Ineffable said:


> Doesn't look dirty to me! Pretty fine looking Merc. I totally identify with the sentimentalism you have with your car.


thx.

I maintain its appearance myself  I wash, polish, and wax it myself  Manual labor is good exercise  I am not afraid to get my hands dirty


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

The first picture is of me when I first purchased my 2007 Scion tC, and the second picture is just to show off my awesome license plate :crazy:

If anyone is curious, I've made a few mods: Hotchkis suspension, TRD lowering springs, TRD strut bar, TRD rear sway bar, and 5000K HIDs.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I <3 my yellow. I just call it "the yellow" roud:
2002 Ford Escape. She has 126,000 miles. 2.0L Zetec 4 cyl. (131 hp) 5 speed manual trans. 25 ~ 29 mpg.
I'm shooting for 300,000+ miles. I know we can make it together 









I want a truck too. I'm looking for a 1982-86 Ford F250/350 with a 6.9L IH Diesel and a 4 speed manual trans.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> I <3 my yellow. I just call it "the yellow" roud:
> 2002 Ford Escape. She has 126,000 miles. 2.0L Zetec 4 cyl. (131 hp) 5 speed manual trans. 25 ~ 29 mpg.
> I'm shooting for 300,000+ miles. I know we can make it together
> 
> ...


LOVE the truck choice. I'll probably get a truck someday and want something like that too. A nice big one, not one of those tiny little ones that look like toys. We used to have an '85 F-150. It was awesome, and I learned to drive in it. But unfortunately something went wrong and it would have cost too much to fix it, so we sold it to a mechanic. It was ugly since half the truck was just exposed primer. But it was nice at the same time because it didn't really matter if it got dented or scratched.


----------

